
UK's attractiveness for renewables investment plummets to all-time low - jsingleton
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/may/10/uks-attractiveness-for-renewables-investment-plummets-to-all-time-low
======
jsingleton
"UK routinely topped annual league table run by Ernst & Young but has slid to
13th place due to government’s ‘non-committal approach’"

